# Is your tritype triple-anything?



## aconite

Just out of curiosity: I'd like to see how many people have all their fixes in one of the triads.

Quick guide:

126, The Supporter - triple compliant (aka Obedient, Superego)
135, The Technical Expert - triple competency (aka Focused Responder)
147, The Visionary - triple frustration (aka Idealist)
258, The Strategist - triple rejection (aka Realist)
279, The Peacemaker - triple positive outlook (aka Positivist)
369, The Mediator - triple attachment (aka Bonder)
378, The Mover and Shaker - triple assertive (aka Expansive Solution, Id)
459, The Contemplative - triple withdrawn (aka Introvert, Ego)
468, The Truth Seeker - triple reactive (aka Immediate Responder)

I have a sneaking suspicion that I am triple, but I need more time to ponder before I vote.


----------



## Bumblyjack

I am not (so I voted none of the above), but my mother is an ESFJ 6w7-2w3-1w9 So/Sx (triple compliant) and my brother is an ENFJ 9w1-2w3-7w6 Sp/Sx (triple positive outlook).


----------



## Chipps

Mine is 612, but Im not compliant at all.


----------



## sleepyhead

I'm triple withdrawn, but I find that I'm friendlier and more outgoing than some other triple withdrawns. But 9 of 10 times I'll want to spend my time alone.


----------



## Sovereign

Chipps said:


> Mine is 612, but Im not compliant at all.


You'd have to be compliant at 612. 612 would have a massive superego to be compliant to.

Edit: Unless you were either extremely healthy or extremely unhealthy.


----------



## possiBri

I thought 379 was also a triple positive?

edit: nevermind... it's the second most positive, and definitely not triple positive.


----------



## Chipps

Sovereign said:


> You'd have to be compliant at 612. 612 would have a massive superego to be compliant to.
> 
> Edit: Unless you were either extremely healthy or extremely unhealthy.


Massive? My superego isn't _that_ massive. I mean, its probably large, but massive is a stretch. :wink:

I am definitely compliant to my superego. :sad: I come off like a core 1 at times. :sad:


----------



## Spades

I declare myself Triple Individualist (Triple Self-serving?) =P It's a surprise I can still make friends that somewhat like me.



Chipps said:


> Massive? My superego isn't _that_ massive. I mean, its probably large, but massive is a stretch. :wink:
> 
> I am *definitely compliant to my superego*. :sad: I come off like a core 1 at times. :sad:


That's what "compliant" means. It doesn't mean you comply to anyone else or anyone else's standards or values. Common misunderstanding; no wonder people seem to want to avoid being 1, 2, or 6.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Spades said:


> I declare myself Triple Individualist (Triple Self-serving?) =P It's a surprise I can still make friends that somewhat like me.
> That's what "compliant" means. It doesn't mean you comply to anyone else or anyone else's standards or values. Common misunderstanding; no wonder people seem to want to avoid being 1, 2, or 6.


triple self serving is exactly what I think of when I think 748 XD

I'm 7wB>1w2>3w4, triple aristocratic :laughing:


----------



## sodden

sleepyhead said:


> I'm triple withdrawn, but I find that I'm friendlier and more outgoing than some other triple withdrawns. But 9 of 10 times I'll want to spend my time alone.


See, now this is something that's interesting to me, because although 9 withdraws, they are a friendly, accommodating type. For this reason, I don't necessarily see a 459 as being uber withdrawn or anything. My tritype is 451 and I think I'm often actually more withdrawn than a 459 might be, in that I'm often more reserved and rigid, not as agreeable and friendly and go with the flow as a person with a 9 fix would be. In other words, what I'm saying is I think the tripe-withdrawn title can be misleading. Nines withdraw in a very different way than fours and fives do. 

I, too, need tons of alone time.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

741 here...triple frustration.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Chipps said:


> Massive? My superego isn't _that_ massive. I mean, its probably large, but massive is a stretch. :wink:
> I am definitely compliant to my superego. :sad: I come off like a core 1 at times. :sad:


honestly, I don't see you as 2 fixed. maybe 3w4 fixed?


----------



## Curiously

Fellow triple withdrawns represent!


----------



## Spades

Swordsman of Mana said:


> triple self serving is exactly what I think of when I think 748 XD


No wonder I always test INTJ =P But perhaps I'm one if youuuu. (Also good thing I have a w6 and w9 in there...)



Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm 7wB>1w2>3w4, triple aristocratic :laughing:


Oh come on, you know that's code for Triple Diva XD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Spades said:


> No wonder I always test INTJ =P But perhaps I'm one if youuuu. (Also good thing I have a w6 and w9 in there...)


the triple self serving nature of 748 was probably the main reason I used to type as that (though 738 is pretty self serving too)




> Oh come on, you know that's code for Triple Diva XD


:laughing:
7s and 3s with 1 fixes tend to be diva-ish, but if we look at the core types separately, 1w2 isn't very diva XD. triple diva would be more like 7(either wing)>3w4/4w3>8w7. being a 7wB>1w2>3w4 it's more the combination making up my type that makes me diva-ish rather than the individual types themselves


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

853: triple strategic, triple sinister


----------



## RobynC

@Aconite
I'm either 612 which is triple compliant, or 614 which is double reactive. I do tend to be conscientious, but I do tend to respond decently well in emergencies.




@Spades



> I declare myself Triple Individualist (Triple Self-serving?) =P It's a surprise I can still make friends that somewhat like me.


Actually it isn't.


R.C.


----------



## Chipps

Spades said:


> I declare myself Triple Individualist (Triple Self-serving?) =P It's a surprise I can still make friends that somewhat like me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what "compliant" means. It doesn't mean you comply to anyone else or anyone else's standards or values. Common misunderstanding; no wonder people seem to want to avoid being 1, 2, or 6.



Ah, okay. I've misunderstood. 


I just hate the assumptions made about the compliant types. It seems like people that this tritype is stubborn and close-minded and cannot be moved. I can't speak for other 126s but Im always in a state of collecting new information and shifting my ideals. I also don't always yield to my superego either. I acknowledge that its not always right. Or, that right and wrong don't exist in one form.


----------



## Spades

RobynC said:


> @Spades
> Actually it isn't.


I'm confused what you meant here. I was joking with that statement, I have a lot of good friends.

Edit: (i.e. I can't tell if it was an insult or a compliment. Elaborate?)


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Woah, I just googled my tritype along with "triple frustration" and I found this: The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Triple Frustration

I know without a doubt now that I have my tritype nailed down perfectly. Holy cow. 

This makes me so sad  Does this mean I will never be satisfied in life? I will always be searching for something? This is quite a blow.


----------



## Promethea

aye, trip-reactive: 6w7-8w9-4w5 sx
some believe i have a 3 fix, but after much consideration and help from people who are really competent in enneagram, tis 4 i believe. it just makes more sense. six stresses to three also, so theres that. but'chea.. this tritype is a living hell to have usually, i guess theres also benefits.. i just have to realize them.


----------



## Promethea

oh, i also believe @RogueWave is triple-reactive ;3


----------



## Chipps

Swordsman of Mana said:


> honestly, I don't see you as 2 fixed. maybe 3w4 fixed?


Lol, I see how you've come to that. But, I don't relate to the 3w4 at all. Here is a description:



> The 3w4 version of outstanding is closer to something that's more w4 exclusive, more unique and original, just out of reach and admired from a distance. 3w4s are more aloof, more melanchonlic and icy cool. They tend to romanticize the hard work needed to get to top when no one was looking: "the dignity that is in work"(Obama). They are about putting their best foot forward in a more professional dignified manner. As one poster put it:
> 
> 
> "The 3w4 romanticising of “hard work” is really the keen awareness of the image/reality dichotomy – it’s about “everything you don’t see” – the work it takes to “appear as though there is no effort involved” – it’s about knowing “what it takes”; that sense of bittersweetness every time someone gives you a compliment. It’s the secret you keep of everything you’re not – of how you’ve had to become, but that no one else will ever know. It’s the steely, gracious and enigmatic smile as you walk on stage, thinking about “what it’s taken to get here”. That’s the 3w4 romanticism of hard work. That sense of being born with leaden feet, but having overcome it with nothing but willpower and desire, to take to flight as though always born with great and golden wings."


I like hardwork, and I think it does a person good because much can be learned from it, but I don't romanticize it at all. I also don't need to feel or be unique in what I do. I underplay my accomplishments and successes because I don't really care for the limelight or to seem special. Also, I might not actually think the work was hard. I also don't like too many compliments. I'd actually prefer none when it comes to work that I do for something or someone. All I need and prefer is just a small nod of appreciation. I like to help as quietly as possible because someone deserving needed my help or because, i felt it was the right thing to do, or because if I want good things to happen then I'll have to do it myself. I never seek acknowledgement for these things either. I do it because it felt right. I know that the 2w1 feels proud because they don't seek acknowledgement, but I can't say that I feel "proud" or better than those who do. Its just not my style to do it. It makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## sleepyhead

brainheart said:


> See, now this is something that's interesting to me, because although 9 withdraws, they are a friendly, accommodating type. For this reason, I don't necessarily see a 459 as being uber withdrawn or anything. My tritype is 451 and I think I'm often actually more withdrawn than a 459 might be, in that I'm often more reserved and rigid, not as agreeable and friendly and go with the flow as a person with a 9 fix would be. In other words, what I'm saying is I think the tripe-withdrawn title can be misleading. Nines withdraw in a very different way than fours and fives do.
> 
> I, too, need tons of alone time.


I think this is true to an extent. I would agree that I'm pretty agreeable, friendly, and very go with the flow - so I'm not as socially withdrawn when I am out in the world. But I withdrawn in the sense that I spent 90% of my time alone (or with my live in partner). I'm known for cancelling plans last minute and being late to arrive, early to leave. I'm also SX first, which accounts for my closeness in my friendships, but my SP is very strong, meaning that we don't see each other very often.


----------



## sodden

Enfpleasantly said:


> Woah, I just googled my tritype along with "triple frustration" and I found this: The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Triple Frustration
> 
> I know without a doubt now that I have my tritype nailed down perfectly. Holy cow.
> 
> This makes me so sad  Does this mean I will never be satisfied in life? I will always be searching for something? This is quite a blow.


I actually relate very much to all of that, too. I considered before that 471 was my tritype, but I think it's more likely I have this silly notion that if I understand something thoroughly (a la five) that it will then satisfy this frustrated feeling. In other words, the five is the thing that is supposed to remedy my four and one frustrations. If I had the seven type as well, I think I would feel even more unhinged. I think the sexual variant can also make a person's desires seem more seven-like, for it brings its own need for intensity and disdain with complacency.

As far as never being satisfied in life goes, I think being aware of this tendency is the first step. As you say in your quote, happiness comes from within, based on how you perceive everything in life. So there you have it.


----------



## Sovereign

Chipps said:


> Massive? My superego isn't _that_ massive. I mean, its probably large, but massive is a stretch. :wink:
> 
> I am definitely compliant to my superego. :sad: I come off like a core 1 at times. :sad:


Exactly. My superego is essentially a voice in my head that I comply with. If I don't, it hurts me, and I want to avoid that. 

For example: I know I have a 1 fix (in fact, it may be my core). My superego tells me that I have to do things the right way, to the best of my ability. If I don't, my superego tells me that I'm not good, which hurts. So I comply.


----------



## Sovereign

Chipps said:


> I like hardwork, and I think it does a person good because much can be learned from it, but I don't romanticize it at all. I also don't need to feel or be unique in what I do. I underplay my accomplishments and successes because I don't really care for the limelight or to seem special. Also, I might not actually think the work was hard. I also don't like too many compliments. I'd actually prefer none when it comes to work that I do for something or someone. All I need and prefer is just a small nod of appreciation. I like to help as quietly as possible because someone deserving needed my help or because, i felt it was the right thing to do, or because if I want good things to happen then I'll have to do it myself. I never seek acknowledgement for these things either. I do it because it felt right. I know that the 2w1 feels proud because they don't seek acknowledgement, but I can't say that I feel "proud" or better than those who do. Its just not my style to do it. It makes me uncomfortable.


I can relate to this as well. I am really repulsed by the idea of being proud because of achievement. I am proud of things, but the only "person" I'm trying to impress is my conscience. I'm proud of things that I do that meet/exceed my high expectations of myself. I need little recognition because my superego recognizes what I did. Conversely, I need little punishment because my superego punishes me. It results in a lot of self-sufficiency.


----------



## LotusBlossom

triple withdrawn here. as introverted as it comes. can't remember the last time i saw a real-life friend.


----------



## Promethea

Kayness said:


> triple withdrawn here. as introverted as it comes. can't remember the last time i saw a real-life friend.


i see them sometimes, often end up yelling at them. ; P


----------



## paper lilies

Kayness said:


> triple withdrawn here. as introverted as it comes. can't remember the last time i saw a real-life friend.


You've been out-introverting introverts since the beginning of time!


----------



## LibertyPrime

Chipps said:


> Mine is 612, but Im not compliant at all.


It means compliant to the superego, your own superego and not compliant to others or things outside of yourself . If something doesn't meet the standard of the superego...you sure as hell won't comply and a lot of things don't even get close as we are dealing in ideals here. Its your *conscience*. *So it basically means compliant to your conscience.*

It certainly doesn't mean being apologetic and a doormat, quite the opposite.

It is true that this is formed due to outside influence, but they are ideals and morals none the less.


----------



## Dimensional Transition

I'm a 459/549.

I always thought I was really open, but apparently my parents and teachers are really annoyed and confused that I never share my inner world with them. I do with my friends though, so I'm not sure if I'm really a triple-introvert. I don't feel all that closed up. Merely to people who I know are going to judge me. What does this say about me?

I feel like a very paradoxical person. In class, I am silly and talkative, in large crowds I am anxious and hasty, at home I am silent, calm and contemplative. When going out I have long discussions about various topics with... everyone to get to know them better, which is really fun. I also make a lot of drawings and am pursuing a career in art, I'm working on selling some right now, but I hate the pretentiousness of the 'art world'. I also get in trouble a lot with managers and school principals and such. Mainly because in my eyes, they value worthless social traditions way too much, and I refuse to bow down for someone who hasn't earned his or her respect from me yet by showing an extraordinary capability.

Can anybody explain this?


----------



## happyrain

Eh, I'm 368, so...no. None of the above. I was close to triple attachment though. Of course, I consider myself detached emotionally.


----------



## Spades

I already lost the post where someone stated this, but I agree entirely:

Withdrawn types often mistype as triple withdrawn.

People underestimate the strength that the *core* type has, giving too much weight to the other types in the tritype, or even their wings. I think it's perfectly reasonable for a core withdrawn type to only be single withdrawn, if their core heavily influences who they are.

(Not to mention the common 4 and 5 mistypes).


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

Interesting poll. Triple-assertive 873. Thx dopamine


----------



## zallla

@_aconite_... Great thread and poll but there is no 469, triple doubter which I could vote  That was mentioned in the @_madhatter_'s tritype posts and I can relate to it. 

_
The 469 is the most doubting tritype regardless which type is in charge. __ It is also the tritype that most struggles with a constant sense of self. Katherine said that the 4 has self-doubt, the 6 doubts themselves and others and the 9 has the believer/doubter dichotomy. __This will often explain why non 6s that are not self-preserving wonder why they run high anxiety._

Btw, this triple doubter tritype probably explain why some people mix Fours, Nines and Sixes here... Not all who doubt themselves are Sixes 

_The 4 doubts their feelings, the 6 their thoughts. 6s want reassurance, 4s want praise to offset their natural tendency to be shame sensitive. The 4 leading is more concerned with the Who am I question and hopes to 'someday' have that answered through constant introspection and referencing their own feelings. _


----------



## Enfpleasantly

brainheart said:


> I actually relate very much to all of that, too. I considered before that 471 was my tritype, but I think it's more likely I have this silly notion that if I understand something thoroughly (a la five) that it will then satisfy this frustrated feeling. In other words, the five is the thing that is supposed to remedy my four and one frustrations. If I had the seven type as well, I think I would feel even more unhinged. I think the sexual variant can also make a person's desires seem more seven-like, for it brings its own need for intensity and disdain with complacency.
> 
> As far as never being satisfied in life goes, I think being aware of this tendency is the first step. As you say in your quote, happiness comes from within, based on how you perceive everything in life. So there you have it.


Thank you for the encouragement, it really helped.


----------



## Mick Beth

I'm 4,5,9 - triple withdrawn, but I'm not as introverted as some people who are type 3? Can anyone explain?


----------



## SilentScream

I'm a stereotypical Triple Attachment [3w4, 6w7, 9w1]. 

Here's how I view this tritype. I'm working on a deeper description of this tritype based on my own experience, so far this is how far I've gotten:



> This is my own analysis based on my own self-study, so my description may be wanting as far as technical accuracy is concerned, so read the rest as a personal experience more than a generalized truth.
> 
> In me, all 3 types bring about a great deal of flexibility, drive, ambition - yet a desire to be dutiful, committed, loyal as well as have a strong desire to develop strong and harmonious relationships /careers / marital life. All my relationships and friendships are normal / mostly drama free. I feel that when healthy, the 369 is what would be considered the ideal "american man" who is ambitious, driven and career oriented, yet loyal to society's values, his family ..
> 
> The 369 male is society's stereotypical good son, the bread-earner, the loyal and faithful husband, the nurturing father who pushes his children to be better than he was [especially with the 3w2 core]. He values a peaceful home life with a steady rise to the top of his profession. Would most likely go for the house in the suburbs with 2 children, and strive for a relatively good social standing, as well as involvement in the community kind of thing. Flexible when needed. Combative when needed. Loyal, but not to a fault. Driven, but not prone to narcissism because of the underlying tempering effect of the anxiety of the 6 which adds a sense of humility and caution to the 3's inherent ambitious and over-achieving aspirations.
> 
> The 369 is one of the more chameleonic, socialized and functional tritypes in the Enneagram. I belive that it's one of the most even triads in the enneagram - especially considering that the the triangle of integration and disintegration stays within the three types.
> 
> The 6 in this tritype could be counter-phobic or phobic [most likely phobic with a 9w1 fix, cp with a 9w8 fix]


----------



## paper lilies

I believe that I am the 937 tritype currently. So, none of the above.
I'm almost triple assertive... I mean I have the 8 wing with my nine core and everything. 
Just kidding, just kidding.


----------



## paper lilies

I believe that Christina Aguilera is an ISFP 3w4 sx/sp. 
Although I have seen others type her as an ESTP as well.
Either way she's a perceiving type 3. 

I definitely agree with @Jawz on Fi and 3w2 not going well together though.


----------



## CataclysmSolace

I'm not triple, ISTJ 5w6-9w1-3w2 so…


----------



## Sayonara

279 here, though I prefer 297 as the actual order...but I'm not always that positive. Oftentimes I find myself having rather dark thoughts.

Somehow my mind always goes back to positivity though, for which I'm grateful. 

I thought I was a 269 for a while, but I'm pretty set with my inborn morals and rarely if ever feel mixed up or lost. My worries are more focused on my loved ones' security, not my own lol. My attitude is much more reminscent of a seven, especially with my enthusiasm and liking of new experiences.


----------



## pretyhowtown

4-6-9... 

What's the theory about triples?


----------



## madhatter

pretyhowtown said:


> What's the theory about triples?


When all three of the types in your tritype come from the same "triad", that tritype is called "triple" whatever, so the quality inherent in that triad will be magnified. The 9 tritypes listed in the poll all have triple "concentration" in one triad, while the other 18 tritypes will have several different "double" concentrations.

As mentioned earlier, your tritype 469 is double reactive, double attaching and double withdrawn; both 4 and 6 are reactive, 6 and 9 both "attach" or adapt to their environment in their own unique way, and 4 and 9 are both withdrawn. Then you'll have single concentrations, i.e. 4 is from the frustrated idealism triad, 6 is compliant, and 9 is positive outlook, which usually get overpowered by the double concentrations. On the other hand, my tritype 358 is double competency, double assertive, and double rejection.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

brainheart said:


> I actually relate very much to all of that, too. I considered before that 471 was my tritype, but I think it's more likely I have this silly notion that if I understand something thoroughly (a la five) that it will then satisfy this frustrated feeling. In other words, the five is the thing that is supposed to remedy my four and one frustrations. If I had the seven type as well, I think I would feel even more unhinged. I think the sexual variant can also make a person's desires seem more seven-like, for it brings its own need for intensity and disdain with complacency.
> 
> As far as never being satisfied in life goes, I think being aware of this tendency is the first step. As you say in your quote, happiness comes from within, based on how you perceive everything in life. So there you have it.


I was thinking some more about this response today. I do the same thing in regard to consuming information...the more I know, the more satisfied I'll be; however, I don't feel it's related to 5 for me. 7 integrates to a 5 and also the wing 5 of my 4 might have a lot to do with that as well. I also think the gathering information is part of the 6 wing of my 7 trying to be safe and prepare for the unexpected. 

I looked around myself today and I realized I pretty much have the perfect life, yet I feel like I need more. I suppose my personality can be quite beneficial, because I have certainly strived for the best in life, and I've achieved quite a bit of it...now I just need to learn how to appreciate it fully.


----------



## Mick Beth

Out of curiousity, could it not be possible that 4,5,6 is also triple withdrawn because 6s are also introverted and, in that case, why not 5,6,9, or 4,6,9?


----------



## madhatter

Mick Beth said:


> Out of curiousity, could it not be possible that 4,5,6 is also triple withdrawn because 6s are also introverted and, in that case, why not 5,6,9, or 4,6,9?


No, because while a type 6 can be introverted (in the Jungian sense), the motivations of type 6 is more outwardly focused that the withdrawn types. I've noticed a trend that introverted 6s, say an INFP 6 or ISTP 6, tend to be much more ambiverted in comparison to an INFP or ISTP 5.


----------



## Jewl

Ah, I am 612. Triple compliant. And although "compliant" doesn't really mean compliant to others, I tend to be more on the pushover side. This is true, unfortunately. I've got to work on that. ^_^

Edit: Drat! So it turns out the One could be a Nine after all? Lol. Here we go again. Don't mind me. Sigh. XD


----------



## Coburn

Triple AWESOME is what mine is.

(But seriously, it's probably not a triple anything on your list).


----------



## Sina

387
triple assertive

microscopic possibility that it's 371...but i am stretching it lol.


----------



## Sonny

aconite said:


> 279, The Peacemaker - triple positive outlook (aka Positivist)


279 are considered the triple up-beat or something like that, 379 are the triple positive, although I have seen Katherine Fauvre put both in the same category.

Not a huge amount of difference between having a 2 or 3 in heart in terms of optimistic outlook on life really. One sees a bit more positivity in impacting other people, the other in their own abilities to achieve, but both factors can be duplicated in the 7 and 9.

I'm very, very much a super triple positive, 973. Aint life shiny and grand!

roud:


----------



## aconite

Sonny said:


> 279 are considered the triple up-beat or something like that, 379 are the triple positive, although I have seen Katherine Fauvre put both in the same category.


It's triple positive, because 2, 7 and 9 are in the positive outlook harmonic group  Although I agree that 379 are really positive too.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

None of the above; 784 - the jerkass snowflake


----------



## treeghost

459 triple withdrawn here. What does ego on the poll mean?


----------



## aconite

treeghost said:


> 459 triple withdrawn here. What does ego on the poll mean?


Freudian associations. Assertive types are associated with Id, compliant with Superego, withdrawn with Ego (it doesn't mean they have a big ego!)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Proteus said:


> I'm also a 5-9-4 (or maybe 5-4-9) and many people over time have commented on how withdrawn I am. It's not even something I'm always conscious of, really, it's just that it just seldom occurs to me to reach out to people. I tend to be pretty open once someone talks to me, providing I actually find them interesting. In the past few years I think I've hung out with maybe 2 people IRL (not counting family BS). It wasn't always that way, and it's not that I always prefer it, but these days I just don't know how to go about anything else.


Yes! Same here. I used to be a lot more social when I was in school and university.and now I'm just pretty much a recluse. And yes, it took me only until recently to realize that I must come across as very distant to others. It just didn't occur to me because I didn't see myself that way.


----------



## mpobrien

I'm a 317, so none of the above, but my sister is a 279, and my mom is a 945, and my dad is a 135, and I definitely see all of those "triples" in them.


----------



## kittychris07

Triple compliant (6w5-1w2-2w1).


----------



## madhatter

Kayness said:


> Yes! Same here. I used to be a lot more social when I was in school and university.and now I'm just pretty much a recluse. And yes, it took me only until recently to realize that I must come across as very distant to others. It just didn't occur to me because I didn't see myself that way.


I was the opposite. I was way more reclusive in high school, extremely detached. I believe it was because I was unhealthy, in the lower end of the "Average" levels of development. I am still by no means a social butterfly, and I have my hermit phases, but I am way more open and outgoing than I was 10 years ago. 

I come across as very distant too, and I'm not even triple withdrawn. :/


----------



## TreeBob

Navi said:


> 5-8-2, triple rejection over here
> 
> 
> 
> I think @_TreeBob_ has his tritype down now; he strikes me as a triple assertive type.


I suppose I do. I mean it makes sense to me. Still not a firm believer in the whole tritype thing. 
But yeah 873


----------



## Lotan

Triple assertive here.


----------



## StaceofBass

Triple positive? No wonder I get called "smily" all the time. It all makes sense...


----------



## staticmud

I'm triple assertive: 7-8-3


----------



## Entropic

Close to triple withdrawn being 548 with a w9. I can definitely appear 9-ish.


----------



## KillerBee

Triple frustration here - 741. For the longest time I thought my tritype may have been 748 but I understand now that the aggression that I often display is the type 1 influence, and is much more of a self-righteousness frustration based on ethics. 

Understanding of my true enneagram type has been a long road. I knew I was 7 but started to doubt it for a while when my 4-ness would manifest. I'm highly prone to fantasy and envy, and feel shame strongly when I have to compare my reality to that of those around me. I feel like I'm missing out and that causes me to feel frustration as well as shame. This is still overshadowed by my source of anxiety though, which stems from wanting to avoid uncomfortable feelings. I flee from them by distracting myself with drinks, drugs, research, food and sex. I feel frustrated when these distractions fail to satisfy me. The fact that these are the things I choose to distract myself with even further feeds that 4-like sense of shame. Eg. I feel uncomfortable being alone so will distract myself from it by having sex with any old random guy I'm not even that into, which only causes shame when I'm forced to reflect on it after the fact. 
Combine this with my highly developed sense of moral right and wrong, and my frustration is impacted three-fold. 

So yeah, frustration is a major theme in my reality. I'm still trying to figure out my instinctual variant stacking but at this point I'm thinking sx/sp.


----------



## HighClassSavage

Triple reactive, 6 - 8 - 4.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Nope, 584 Competent/Withdrawn, Reactive, Reactive.


----------



## Dakris

Must be wonderful to be a triple assertive or triple positive, as opposed to being triple withdrawn, which I am.


----------



## periwinklepromise

I don't really go along with tritype theory, but I'd probably be 825/852. Triple rejection makes life a bunch of cupcakes, let me tell ya.


----------



## Ixim

I am triple reactive for sure! If I see anything that interests me, I reply immediately(online). Otherwise, I get a strong feeling of reaction. Tho, idk if I am 684 or 864. But that's besides the point.

There's another funny thing that I'll post elsewhere.


----------



## Jerdle

Only triple-antisocial (458).


----------



## 0+n*1

I am considering 369


----------



## tanstaafl28

INerdTP said:


> Only triple-antisocial (458).


I'm a 5w6 So/Sx 548. I was never really anti-social, but I was socially inept. I'm much better at it now.


----------



## Jerdle

INerdTP said:


> Only triple-antisocial (458).


I am actually triple-reactive.


----------



## NylonSmiles

479 Triple Imaginative aka Triple Impractical


----------



## Dangerose

Might be triple-compliant but not voting since I could have a 7 fix or 9 fix

Don't _think_ I'm triple-positive


----------



## 000

PlushWitch said:


> Triple nothing...
> 
> double attachment
> double compliant
> double positive
> 
> 
> ew... :dry:


I'd consider yourself lucky not to be triple-anything as that seems far too unbalanced.


----------



## Stellafera

Triple attachment, baby. 639.  _And_ a So-dominant, which is even worse. Also known as "the likeable one that I can't remember the name of".

(Actually, people usually remember my name better than I remember theirs', which creeps me out, but it suits the flavor of the tritype)


----------



## piscesfish

146. Aka triple-awesome.


----------

